# DIY Glugs/Bait Dips(?)



## Alex_Combs

Has anyone tampered with making their own dips? I just made a batch of strawberry vanilla maize and kept the left over juice that I cooked them in. It smells strong and is as red as cherry cool aid but is water consistency. I'm thinking there's something I could mix it with that would not only get the "glug" consistency I want but also add something else to it. Does anyone have any ideas or pointers ?


----------



## Alex_Combs

Here's the batch.


----------



## EyeCatchEm

You can never go wrong with Wheaties


----------



## TimJC

Most comercial glugs will have a glycerin base, which you can get at Wacker Baits.

I have heard of people using corn syrup as the based for glugs as well, but I have not tried it myself.

I have purchased glugs, but can't think of the time where I ever used them. I fish with method mix almost exclusively, and the liquid you have there would be a great 'wetter' for oat or grits pack (method mix). You squeeze this relatively dry mixture (it should not have a dough like consistency) around your sinker and it falls apart to attract the fish. Check out my Method Fishing with Oat Pack Bait set on Flickr (click on the photos for detatils) for more information on this.


----------



## Vince™

As Tim said, corn syrup would be a great way to thicken up your glug. I've also seen first hand a guy hauling on field corn glugged in Karo corn syrup while using a mielie/bread packbait.


----------



## Alex_Combs

TimJC said:


> I have purchased glugs, but can't think of the time where I ever used them. I fish with method mix almost exclusively, and the liquid you have there would be a great 'wetter' for oat or grits pack (method mix). You squeeze this relatively dry mixture (it should not have a dough like consistency) around your sinker and it falls apart to attract the fish. Check out my Method Fishing with Oat Pack Bait set on Flickr (click on the photos for detatils) for more information on this.


That's actually why I kept the liquid in the first place was to add to my pack when it drys out.
But I've never used dips before and im always trying to experiment with things so I wanted to have a go at it.

I was looking into glycerine and the info I've gotten offline says I could get it from the super market in the baking isle so I might try that.


----------



## Priorityfishing

Corn starch would work.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GMR_Guy

This looks simple to do. I have not tried it yet, but plan to in the near future.


----------



## GMR_Guy

Alex, check your pm. There is a pic that I would like to send you.


----------



## Alex_Combs

GMR_Guy said:


> Make your own home made Korda Goo - YouTube
> 
> This looks simple to do. I have not tried it yet, but plan to in the near future.


This helps SO much. This is what I'll do.
Just have to find that glycerine. Do you think a Walmart or Kroger would have some in their baking sections?


----------



## GMR_Guy

I have not bought any, I did some Google searching and discovered that it might also be found in the hair care section. Africare is 100% pure glycerin and is apparently available at Walgreens. the video says it can be found in the cake decorating sections of stores.


----------



## Alex_Combs

Yeah I also came across that. But you'll have to be careful to only use glycerine with a "USP" label on it, I believe. That indicates that it is edible and there fore safe for the carp.


----------



## Goosebuster

you can buy glycerin at any drug store.


----------



## Alex_Combs

Goosebuster said:


> you can buy glycerin at any drug store.


Is it edible ?


----------



## Goosebuster

i dont know


----------



## GMR_Guy

Walgreens does not carry glycerin, but CVS does. Unfortunately CVS was sold out of it today, probably because they had it on sale for $10 for 2 bottles. It is found in the skin care section.

http://www.cvs.com/shop/product-detail/CVS-Pure-Glycerin-USP?skuId=483707

This place has the cheapest price, but I have never ordered from them and thus I can't vouch for their service.

http://www.bulkapothecary.com/raw-i...ls/glycerin/?gclid=CP6__Lfjqb0CFchZ7AodtUIAxQ

You can buy a 570 lb drum fom the above company and you get a discount if you buy 4 drums. 4 drums for only $370 a drum. That's a little bit too much for my current needs.


----------



## Alex_Combs

First experimental first batch.

-Blue Agave (substituted for the glycerine.)
-honey
-corn meal mix (white corn meal and wheat flour.) for volume, thickening and extra particles from the corn meal.
-Bait flavoring. 

Consistency is decent and it breaks down slowly in the water. Sticky stuff! I'll be trying it out Saturday.


----------



## Alex_Combs

I want to try adding liquid pectin to the next batch to keep the glug consistent no matter the temperature.


----------



## GMR_Guy

I hope it works for you, I am planning on revisiting CVS to purchase some glycerine and hope to try it out next week. The 10 day forecast is looking real good.


----------



## Alex_Combs

GMR_Guy said:


> I hope it works for you, I am planning on revisiting CVS to purchase some glycerine and hope to try it out next week. The 10 day forecast is looking real good.


I think it'll do the job!
& yeah I'll be out Saturday morning fishing a gravel pit.


----------



## GMR_Guy

I was finally able to get my hands on some glycerin at CVS and I pretty much followed the instructions in the YouTube link that I provided. However, I substituted the corn flour with general purpose flour. Hopefully I will get a chance to try it out in the next few days.


----------



## Alex_Combs

GMR_Guy said:


> I was finally able to get my hands on some glycerin at CVS and I pretty much followed the instructions in the YouTube link that I provided. However, I substituted the corn flour with general purpose flour. Hopefully I will get a chance to try it out in the next few days.


How much was the glycerine and how big was the bottle?


----------



## GMR_Guy

Alex_Combs said:


> How much was the glycerine and how big was the bottle?


It was the glycerin that I linked to earlier. It was 6 fl. oz. (177ml). Two bottles for $10 (it was on sale).


----------



## Alex_Combs

GMR_Guy said:


> It was the glycerin that I linked to earlier. It was 6 fl. oz. (177ml). Two bottles for $10 (it was on sale).


And it is the edible kind? I was under the impression that the glycerin had to have a "USP" label on the bottle for it to be used in food. 
The other glycerin is used in making soap.


----------



## TimJC

GMR_Guy said:


> I was finally able to get my hands on some glycerin at CVS and I pretty much followed the instructions in the YouTube link that I provided. However, I substituted the corn flour with general purpose flour. Hopefully I will get a chance to try it out in the next few days.


I wonder if what he really meant to use was corn starch. That would make more sense as a thickening agent. You might need to dissolve in into some boiling water first, but I think it would be a better alternative than flour.

He also has a video for getting casein (milk protein) from powdered, or skim, milk using vinegar. I'm not sure I will be trying that anytime soon, but it could be useful the next time I decide to do a boilie run.


----------



## GMR_Guy

TimJC said:


> I wonder if what he really meant to use was corn starch. That would make more sense as a thickening agent. You might need to dissolve in into some boiling water first, but I think it would be a better alternative than flour.
> 
> He also has a video for getting casein (milk protein) from powdered, or skim, milk using vinegar. I'm not sure I will be trying that anytime soon, but it could be useful the next time I decide to do a boilie run.


Goosebuster (he's the one that told me about the video) also thought that corn starch would be better than corn flour.

One thing about theses glug videos is that they show a bait gently placed into a tank. In real life, the bait is going to take a violent slam when it hits the water. I imagine that a lot, perhaps the majority, of glug might be lost at that moment. Probably wrapping the glugged bait in pva is the only way to ensure its survival upon impact.

I think bait experimentation reaches a peak in February and March, when cabin fever starts to take a toll on us anglers.


----------



## Vince™

A quick search on Google tells me that corn starch = corn flour. America vs. UK

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corn_starch#Names_and_varieties


----------



## GMR_Guy

Vince said:


> A quick search on Google tells me that corn starch = corn flour. America vs. UK
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corn_starch#Names_and_varieties


Thanks Vince. I learned something. After your post I did some further reading. The vast majority of time, corn flour and corn starch are different words for the same thing. The Brits errantly call it corn flour, whereas us Americans call it corn starch. The corn flour used in the goo video is most likely corn starch. Dang Brits. Apparently there is a real corn flour that is just a more finely ground corn meal.


----------

